# Jaw pain after upper endoscopy



## kikidee1994

*Help !!!!*

Hey I had a upper endoscopy and my god my jaw was killing after ! 
Still now it's been three days and my jaw is way out of alinement and it hurt to drink I've been eating throw a straw it hurts so bad,  I'm in so much pain going to the doctors Monday as I can't take the pain ! 
Has anybody else had this and do you think I should ring the hospital where I had the operation done ?


----------



## CheerBear12

What operation have you had done? Why is your jaw out of align? Hugs


----------



## kikidee1994

My jaw was fine before I went in I had a upper endoscopy camera down my throat my jaw is killing me so bad can't Waite to get to the doctors l


----------



## scottchopchop

You need to get this checked out by a dentist.  It could be nothing, just sore, but it might also be strained or torn ligaments.   Having Crohn's you are alread pre-disposed to TMJ, so you should get checked out.

TMJ is common amongst all auto-immune disorders and it is very serious....there is a Jaw pain / TMJ thread here:
http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=46051

Please also consider LDA Immunotherapy.  LDA Immunotherapy will loosen the muscles in your neck/face/head/haw and shoulders.

My super doc likes to use LDA and LDN together. I have had amazing results. There is an LDA Immunotherapy thread on this forum...found here:
http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=45977


----------



## UnXmas

I don't remember this being a side effect of endoscopy when I had one done. It's probably best to get it checked out either way - whether it's from the endoscopy or unrelated - but make sure you tell them about the endoscopy so the doctor can take that into consideration.


----------



## CheerBear12

Let us know what they say hopefully its just sore


----------



## kikidee1994

I went to the doctors and my jaw has dropped from the hinge its ment to sit on 
So went for a X-ray and been told I have to wait a week for the results it's a piss take here !!


----------



## scottchopchop

Holy crap!  That's terrible...all of it's terrible.  Be sure to follow up on this with a TMJ specialist, or at the very least a dentist.  Take care of it properly, now, or it is guaranteed to cause you problems in the future.  Best of luck and so sorry for your troubles.


----------



## kikidee1994

Thanks Scott it killing me !! Ringing the endoscopy unit up cuz its not right tbh


----------



## scottchopchop

Give 'em hell and make them pay $


----------



## kikidee1994

Trust me there gone get it ! Cruz this soudnt happen ever with a endoscopy


----------



## kikidee1994

Hey guys So I rung up the unit where I had the endoscopy dune and there tryi g to denie that it has happens there ! Can eny one give advice on what I should do ?


----------



## scottchopchop

immediately get a solicitor...a lawyer...I don't know how it work in the UK, but here could easily find a lawyer willing to take the case for free....and write everything down, your whole experience, times and dates and people you spoke with...write it all down before you forget it.


----------



## kikidee1994

I'm on it!! Rote down the people I spoke to and what times I rung and how long I was on the fine for !


----------



## scottchopchop

also take note of your condition before you went into the procedure, did you have any jaw pain etc, and then note when you noticed the pain and take note that nothing else happened that could have caused the dislocation and can any family or friends verify that you were fine before you went in and were damaged when you came out.  that type of stuff the lawyer will want to know.


----------



## kikidee1994

Good idea , I've rung my doctors and my results still not there ffs I hate waiting for them !


----------



## Dukeis

Wow I wonder how they did this to you? I have seen a few of these done on other people and have never seen anything that would cause this. The only thing I would I can think if when they were first going in with the scope they went on an angle and popped your jaw with it. They couldn't have been paying close attention. The doctors I seen do this were most careful went introducing the scope. I agree I would consult a lawyer about this.


----------



## elrafantas

Interesting...my jaw has not been the same since I woke up from surgery last Feb. At first it kept locking and was painful as hell. Now it clicks noisily whenever I open my mouth or chew. It doesn't hurt but it annoys people because apparently it sounds like it hurts....click click click click all day long. If I open my mouth really wide, I can hear what I can only describe as fluid moving at the back of my jaw. I keep meaning to get it checked out.... 
Maybe it's an NHS philosophy: RAM RAM RAM THAT TUBE, IT'S NEARLY LUNCHTIME. 
Hope it's sorted soon and your pain goes away


----------



## Cheryllm

I also had the upper endoscopy. They cut my lip putting the mouth guard in and i feel like i got punched in the jaw on both sides. I hurt so bad that i couldn't sleep on the side for many days. I went in fine and came out bad so it happened during the procedure. It's whatever they do to keep your mouth open hurts.


----------



## vmayo13

I had a endoscopy three weeks ago. Next morning I had pain in right jaw so bad I literally couldn’t stand to touch it with middle finger. Called doctors office and was told that sometimes they have to manually move jaw forward to get instruments in place. Pain finally went away about a week and a half later. A week later started having feeling I was drooling from right side of mouth. I wasn’t but have numb feeling on that side where drool would be. Yesterday I realized my right thumb is numb. Anyone heard of anything like this happening?


----------



## Lady Organic

hello Vmayo13. I would go check it out with a doctor.


----------

